# Sharks in Choctawhatchee bay



## Sushi maker

My son and I went out for alittle trout and redfish fun Fri. night. Just for grins we put a 14 inch skippy on a botton rig. 45 min. later the rod noodled over and all hell broke loose. After a 2 hour battle we released a five and a half to six foot bull shark. It was an epic battle ! One I am sure my 15 year old will never forget. We were on the flats of Elliot point. I think we are going back tonight only this time with a bigger boat.


----------



## Gulflady

Great report, let us know if the bigger boat helps


----------



## SHunter

As the movie said, you need a bigger boat. Have fun.


----------



## Max_Power

Sushi maker said:


> My son and I went out for alittle trout and redfish fun Fri. night. Just for grins we put a 14 inch skippy on a botton rig. 45 min. later the rod noodled over and all hell broke loose. After a 2 hour battle we released a five and a half to six foot bull shark. It was an epic battle ! One I am sure my 15 year old will never forget. We were on the flats of Elliot point. I think we are going back tonight only this time with a bigger boat.



If Sushi Maker is the name of your boat, I'm just down the street with the Cape Horn 17. Glad to see you on the forum.


----------



## Sushi maker

Hey neighbor yup thats us up the street we were not on Sushi Maker but rather the little V hull jon boat Sushi Roll. Yup we needed a bigger boat.


----------



## SteveFL

Hi Guys, new to the forum here. Are you in the Fort Walton Area? If so, I'm warming up to buying a boat and trying to decide whether to get a bay boat or one capable of leaving the pass now and then on calm days. I've fished plenty offshore on the charters but have yet to fish the bay in the 15 years I've lived here. Which was would you go for this area?


----------



## Sushi maker

Welcome to the forum! I am in Fort Walton. I love to fish inside and outside the pass in that our area has so much to offer. To give you an idea we are going to drop the boat in the water about 1 today run out to jump some Tarpon and scoop up a few Kings. We will then stop on crab Island for a BBQ and sunset. only to wrap up with some Redfish, Trout and Shark fishing tonight. Without a 20' ish CC we couldnt be this diverse. So the little bigger boat would get my nod.


----------



## SteveFL

Wow! That's what I hoped to hear! Thanks for the info, with any luck I'll be out there by fall. Probably in a Key West either 186 or 211 CC.


----------



## how2fish

Sushi maker said:


> Welcome to the forum! I am in Fort Walton. I love to fish inside and outside the pass in that our area has so much to offer. To give you an idea we are going to drop the boat in the water about 1 today run out to jump some Tarpon and scoop up a few Kings. We will then stop on crab Island for a BBQ and sunset. only to wrap up with some Redfish, Trout and Shark fishing tonight. Without a 20' ish CC we couldnt be this diverse. So the little bigger boat would get my nod.


Man that sounds like a pretty great day! Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nopierpressure

Sushi maker said:


> Welcome to the forum! I am in Fort Walton. I love to fish inside and outside the pass in that our area has so much to offer. To give you an idea we are going to drop the boat in the water about 1 today run out to jump some Tarpon and scoop up a few Kings. We will then stop on crab Island for a BBQ and sunset. only to wrap up with some Redfish, Trout and Shark fishing tonight. Without a 20' ish CC we couldnt be this diverse. So the little bigger boat would get my nod.


 
Sounds like a hell of a day!! Have fun! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sushi maker

We got out alittle late but...It was great only got a couple spanish 1 Poon jumpin no reds, no trout. Nice shark bite though our arms are sore! new camera on its way!


----------



## Sushi maker

and yes Gulf Lady the bigger boat really did help !!!


----------



## Homfixr

Hiya Sushi maker...I live in FWB also only few blocks from the boat ramp off of Brooks St. Do you catch many reds on the flats at Elliots Point? I tried a few different times with no luck and always wind up at the Coast Guard station. Last year I chased a 6 foot bull shark around the flats to the east of Crab Island just to see him swim off into the deeper water. I have a 17' Boston Whaler which I think is perfect for the bay and up to a few miles offshore on a pretty day. I have only lived here about 3 years and being a fresh water fisherman(catfish mostly...lol) for 50 years this saltwater fishing is really a challenge sometimes to learn. Any hints or spots you would like to share about finding more Reds would be greatly appreciated. I mostly found so far that I catch more Reds on live shrimp than anything else. Anyway congrats on the fun of catching and releasing that shark and maybe we will see each other on the water.


----------



## Sushi maker

Hey there Homfixr,
We mostly catch trout on the flats with early morning being the best. If you ease of to the west those sand flats are good for some nice flounder this time of year. Follow the coastline on around and you will find the entrance channel to Lake Earl AKA goodthing lake. trout and reds pop in and out of that channel. If you keep going you will get to Smack point Home of the Fort Walton Yacht Club. Look around with your bottom machine you will find a nice deep hole for reds. Back to the west of Elliots point we do catch Reds and lady fish with a big blue fish thrown in from time to time. This is also where we hooked up on the shark. Seems like the reds are more fond of live shrimp these days right up under the lights. Good luck! Flat Seas and bent poles,
Paul


----------



## TradeWinds

*Shark caught*

If you want to show your son more sharks, use a mirrolure off the destin bridge on the west side of the hump near the "no parking" sign. Use that to catch a ladyfish (skipjack), but the skipjack on a shark rig and splash him around some. I did this with a friend last friday night and landed a 7 ft bull shark.... tastes great too.

Either have a pier gaff and be feeling gutsy, to as soon as he runs outward (south) run as fast as out can to either the beach side (and clear the water of people) or the destin side (my preference) to land him.

If you want to keep him just tie him up by the tail to a piling under the bridge (on land of course). Make sure you run when you know he's hooked though, or you'll never get him around the new pilings or the bridge pass.

Any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Sushi maker

WOO HOO well done guys! Im thinkin we fishin fools might should get together! Tradewinds were you in a boat or on da shore? THATS a big boy for a bully!


----------



## TradeWinds

*Shark Landed RE:*

We started ON the Destin Bridge on the west side of the hump, and as soon as the shark took the ladyfish and ran outward toward the jetties, we took off running to the east side of the bridge, walked below the bridge and reel'd him in the rest of the way from underneath the east side of the bridge (underneath Dancing Iguana).

I think the meeting might just be a possibility. Send private forum email with any details of what you had in mind.


----------



## Homfixr

Thanx for the info Sushi Maker!! I will definitely give these spots a try as I love some flounder also.


----------



## Nopierpressure

TradeWinds said:


> I did this with a friend last friday night and landed a 7 ft bull shark.... tastes great too.


 
Probably a dumb question, but you can eat bull shark? and dumb question part 2... Besides blacktip and mako... what other kinds of sharks can you eat?


----------



## SethC

Yikes, makes me question my decision to let my 3 year float around on Crab Island. I just did a search on a Bull Shark and he would make a nice snack.


----------



## Sushi maker

I eat the sharks that we catch. We like to smoke them or use alot of seasoning . It seems the meat has very good texture just not much flavor.
SethC: I grew up here the only sharks I have ever seen at crab island daytime were 2 ft black tips on big holidays when people are dumping alot of left overs. Also I trolled 3 kids around crab island in there floaties never worried about em. In the past 33 years never even heard of anyone getting bit out there. I just wouldnt swim at night.


----------



## TradeWinds

I agree, we've never had an incident so I wouldnt worry too much. I question the judgement of those who wade-fish the USCG station at night. (Sharks like ladyfish, ladyfish like those grass flats). But Crab Island is safe. 

The shark I caught tasted good fried and baked. To my understanding, Bulls, Makos, Hammerheads, and Lemons are good to eat. They have urinary systems (the rest pee through their skin). I've never heard an official source say that specifically but my "Fish of Florida" book agrees that Bull is good so that's my main concern.

I guess I'll have to agree to disagree with Sushi Maker.  I agree that it has a good texture, but I picked up on a fishy taste to it. A good kind, but a fishy taste nonetheless. Added flavor in my opinion but not enough to overpower.


----------



## Nopierpressure

Thank you all for the info.... I'm from Kentucky and we have a saying about eating different kinds of "critters". 

If it doesn't taste good.... your not cooking it right!

After living down here for about a year... I don't think the person who said that lived very close to a body of saltwater!! :chef: :thumbup:


----------



## Sushi maker

*Lol*

well since we all live so close together lets have a hoot and a beer with this! The next to catch a shark we should split off a couple of steaks each all cook em different and give the forum one hell of a cool post! We are fishing friday Weather permit required. 
PS I plan to cheat with the big green egg Lmao good fun!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## TradeWinds

Well... you'll see me on the bridge, then. haha


----------



## ucf_motorcycle

Sushi maker sounds like you live right by me too. I'm on Elliott Rd myself. I got the red CC with the mahi painted on the side. I just woved to the area 2 years ago from Miami and haven't had much luck with the fishing. I would love to go out with you so you could show me the ropes.


----------

